

Ask HN:  Review my Startup (Idea) - ab_initio

Hey all-<p>I'm not sure if this type of post is allowed, but feel free to downvote if not.  Basically, I was hoping to run an idea I have for a startup by the community at large and maybe find a cofounder in the process.<p>About me:  CS nerd/bad idea generator<p>So heres the gist:<p>Create a site that would be a reputation repository (pardon the alliteration).  This repository would be similar to gravatars but deal specifically with establishing "universal" rep as opposed to avatars.  Rep could be used for any type of crowdsourced site, news sites like HN or DIGG, blog stuff and I think much more. Obviously these interactions would have to be fleshed out a little bit, but I think it could certainly be a nice little addition to some sites.<p>Thats the basic plan.  What do you all think?  Worth a shot?  Feel free to email me if you'd like to talk about it.  daftdg at gmail dot com.<p>Thanks!<p>edited to add contact info.
======
TallGuyShort
>> Obviously these interactions would have to be fleshed out a little bit

When I first read your idea I thought "Hmm... This is to reputation what
OpenID is to usernames and passwords". And just then a little light bulb
appeared above my head: If you tracked this by OpenID, than any site using
OpenID could easily switch over to your system - without having to confirm
that a certain username was a certain account on YOUR system, yada yada yada.

I think it's a good idea - the only problem is getting this to catch on with
at least a couple of well known sites. That's a hard thing to do, but I think
it's a good idea. I like universality (though admittedly, I'm not the biggest
fan of OpenID itself)

edit: If you're really serious about doing this - I'd be happy to work with
you on it - email me at SHP4HN [at] gmail [dot] com

------
menloparkbum
It's too meta.

It's also impossible. HN and Digg and Reddit are not going to implement your
universal reputation system.

This has been tried before by at least a half dozen companies and you've never
heard of them because they all failed.

Lastly, Twitter and Facebook already solve enough of this problem with twitter
auth and facebook connect and have hundreds of millions of users so you would
have stiff competition.

~~~
ab_initio
Thanks for your comment. As for your arguments, I am somewhat unconvinced.

1) This is impossible. What exactly is impossible? Getting Digg and Reddit to
adopt it? Maybe, but there are a variety of uses that I can think of that have
nothing to do with digg reddit or HN.

2) This has been tried before. So what?

3) Twitter and Facebook do this already or something similar. So what? First
of all, both facebook and twitter have totally different business models and
really have no incentive to include reputation. Further, the mere fact that
there exists a large competitor in the market doesn't mean a small venture
that may be more simple, targeted, and agile cannot succeed.

Maybe I am being naive, and if so, I fully expect to hear about it. However, I
find your arguments unconvincing, and I would be greatful to hear other
people's thoughts on them.

Thanks again for the comment.

~~~
menloparkbum
_1) This is impossible. What exactly is impossible?_

Getting anyone to use it. How will you get users?

~~~
pedalpete
Getting people to use it is FAR from impossible.

Let's look at it a bit of a different way. If I understand it correctly, this
could be used to identify trolls and such. Makes me think about the NIN rant
of last week.

So, let's say you built your first go of this on top of something like the
Disqus API, and convince a few sites to use it.

Maybe create a few simple plug-ins for forum services, etc.

All far from impossible. Don't go the 'boil the ocean' route where you try to
grab everything at once. Piggybacking on OpenID is a decent idea (as mentioned
already), but personally, i believe that OpenID is far from a success (it
isn't mainstream yet). You could potentially create a system that piggybacks
on Facebook Connect, Google Friend Connect, etc. and as long as you have a
simple enough way for to hook into the service, I think you could get some
traction.

------
grandalf
I think this is a good idea. I've actually thought of something similar
myself. Why not have each person's reputation be based on a variety of
attributes -- discussion forum insight, financial reliability, technical
expertise, etc.

This could eventually replace the credit ratings infrastructure of experian,
equifax, etc.

Ideally lots of sites would participate -- e-commmerce sites could rate you as
a customer (headache free, not trying to cheat on promotions, etc.), kiva
could rate you, etc.

It would also be great if reputation could be tied to biometric data to
prevent transfer and fraud.

Such a system would ideally be open, cryptographically sound, and free.

I think that a properly designed system would end up removing lots of the
transaction costs associated with more mainstream reputation systems.

~~~
ScottWhigham
* This could eventually replace the credit ratings infrastructure of experian, equifax, etc.*

Wow - talk about smoking the kool-aid. We went from "similar to gravatars" to
replacing Equifax all in about 1000 characters. That's a bit much for me lol.

~~~
grandalf
Well consider that those companies charge $10 per credit rating lookup...

Credibility/trust tracking is huge. Ebay's seller/buyer trust data, if tied to
SSN (or better) would be worth Billions.

------
joshu
It's an interesting idea. There are a lot of details that you would have to
flesh out.

What is reputation? How would you explain it? How does it aggregate?

Draw some pictures - what might it look like, what might it be integrated into
a site? Etc.

In my mind, reputation is the summary of a series of transactions. Ebay's user
reputation comes directly to mind. How they will interact across sites seems
challenging -- I have 1000 points on news.yc and 2000 followers on twitter;
how do they interact? How do you present this, etc?

I recommend you cut the idea to the very minimal core to see how small you can
make it, and see if you can validate that minimal concept.

~~~
ab_initio
Joshu - Thanks for the comment. Curious as to what exactly you mean by "cut
the idea to the very minimal core to see how small you can make it, and see if
you can validate that minimal concept." Are we talking about hashing out some
specific feature and then seeing if that, on its own, will be successful? I
guess, if you could explain a little about what you mean by "validating a
concept," it would make things more clear to me.

Thanks

~~~
joshu
People have a tendency to overcomplicate things.

You are looking to build a system that is a) as small and as simple as
possible that yet b) still retains conceptual integrity.

You want the first because it's easier to build and get to market, and the
second because it's not done till all the necessary parts are in.

Remember that the vast majority of your understanding of the problem space is
not accurate, and will remain so until you encounter customers and users. So
do as little work as possible; just enough to get you to those customers and
users. Then you listen to them to find out the next parts to build. (The ideal
case here is that you are also customer #1, incidentally.)

So no, not just some specific feature; you need the right coverage. But make
sure you don't go overboard anywhere in particular, especially if it might not
be needed.

~~~
ab_initio
Awesome. Thanks for the clarification. I wonder if you (or anyone) think it
would be more fruitful to take a holistic approach i.e. factor in ebay,
twitter, HN and create an overall score, or stick with a simpler, more
streamlined karma counter type thing that would be "widgetable". Or does the
latter necessarily lead to the former?

~~~
joshu
You're still dealing at levels of abstraction too far away from an actual
product. At a distance, all these things are similar, but up close they are
quite different.

How would you "factor in" ebay and twitter into one number that made any sense
at all?

------
Milansoc15
I like the idea, i'd allow something like that on my website.

------
icey
Will you call it whuffie?

~~~
ab_initio
You can buy the naming rights for 1m whuffie

